# Little White Things Hanging Inside Of My Tank?



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

I cant find what this stuff is. It's little white "snowflake" looking things hanging on the inside glass all in my planted tank. Any ideas what they are and how to get rid of it?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

tey might just be nematodes... they're a tiny worm like creatures that appear due to over feding and not cleaning the remains


----------



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

They arent really worm-like. And I clean up any uneaten food right away. I'll have to try and get a pic.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

that woud help


----------



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok, took a picture of the hanging things. It's also attached to everything else in my tank. Not sure what it is. I've been running ALGONE for about 6 days to no avail so far. Any ideas?

ok now with the picture


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I dont know what algone is, try a UV filter


----------



## ussoldierforhire (Sep 12, 2011)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I dont know what algone is, try a UV filter


I have a UV filter. Running a fluval fx5 for bio filtration and a HOB for mech. ALGONE is an all natural algae killer.


----------

